
Radicle: IPFS-based code collaboration - brianzelip
https://radicle.xyz/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19367916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19367916)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19511525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19511525)

------
brianzelip
See also these recent threads for greater context:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19881709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19881709)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19885502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19885502)

~~~
ukz
Totally unrelated.

~~~
brianzelip
This link surfaced from those discussions yesterday, so !totally unrelated.

~~~
ukz
Again, VCS + issue tracking + etc. on top of IPFS != package registry.

